# avoir mal à la tête / un mal de tête



## Stino.

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il une différence entre "avoir mal à la tête" et "avoir mal de tête" ?

Merci!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bienvenu ici.
Non.
Mais c'est _Avoir *un *mal de tête_. (Enfin, de mon temps)


----------



## Marie3933

N.B.: on utilise "avoir un mal de tête..." quand on qualifie ce mal de tête.
Ex.: _J'ai un mal de tête épouvantable_.
Sinon, _"j'ai mal à la tête."_


----------



## ygerne

J'ai un mal de tête.= J'ai la migraine. Mais on peut avoir mal à la tête après s'être cogné , parce que l'on a une bosse mais pas nécessairement une migraine.


----------



## Maître Capello

ygerne said:


> J'ai un mal de tête.= J'ai la migraine.


Tu dirais vraiment _J'ai un mal de tête_ sans qualifier ce mal?  Moi pas; je dirais comme Marie.


----------



## tilt

D'accord avec Marie3933 et Me Capello sur le fait qu'on ne dit pas _J'ai un mal de tête_ sans ajouter de qualificatif après.
Reste que sur le fond, Ygerne n'a pas tort : _J'ai un mal de tête xxx_ ne s'emploie qu'en cas de migraine.

PS : Bienvenue sur les forums WR, Stino.


----------



## ygerne

Non, je ne dirais pas "J'ai un mal de tête" sans rien préciser mais je dirais "J'ai mal à la tête là où je me suis cogné(e)." ou tout simplement " J'ai mal à la tête."


----------



## Aoyama

On pourrait aussi dire "j'ai un de ces mal de tête" (mais pas "un de ces maux de tête"), ce qui est aussi une manière de le qualifier et par extension "j'ai un mal de tête !" pour dire la même chose.


----------



## Stino.

Merci! Merci Juan Jacob Vilalta et tilt!  Alors une deuxième question: "un de ces maux de tête" est incorrect...pourquoi? Un mal, des maux, non?


----------



## tilt

La BDL propose un petit article intéressant, à ce sujet.


----------



## Stino.

J'ai tout compris là, merci!


----------



## LV4-26

Le fait de qualifier le nom quand on utilise l'article indéfini n'est pas exclusif à l'exemple étudié.

Sinon, on peut dire, à la rigueur...
_J'ai un mal de tête ... !_ sans adjectif derrière à condition d'utiliser l'intonation "suspensive" appropriée.

Mais il faut considérer cela plutôt comme exceptionnel et je ne le recommanderais pas aux non francophones.


----------



## Aoyama

> Sinon, on peut dire, à la rigueur...
> _J'ai un mal de tête ... !_ sans adjectif derrière à condition d'utiliser l'intonation "suspensive" appropriée.


 c'est ce qu'il me semble avoir dit #8 ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Autant _J'ai un *de ces* mal de tête_ est parfaitement naturel pour moi, autant je ne me vois jamais dire _J'ai un mal de tête_…


----------



## Aoyama

La tournure peut être elliptique. "Oh là là, j'ai un mal de tête !"  Comme "j'ai un mal au ventre" ou "j'ai un mal aux reins" (cf. "purée, j'ai un mal au ventre") ... Un peu aussi comme "j'ai un mal de chien à faire XXX".


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais non.  Je ne dirais justement aucune de ces phrases, mis à part _j'ai un mal de chien_…

N.B.: Je n'ai jamais dit qu'elles étaient incorrectes ou je ne sais quoi. Je dis seulement qu'elles me sont étrangères.


----------



## LV4-26

Aoyama said:


> c'est ce qu'il me semble avoir dit #8 ...


Absolument !


----------



## Aoyama

On peut aussi avoir "j'ai un drôle de mal au ventre", où "drôle" peut se comparer à "un de ces" ou à "terrible" ...


----------

